# Considering our first hunt - West Chester



## dankoni (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all!

Just made an account after talking with the wife about going on our first mushroom hunt this year. I've cultivated in the past and LOVE it, but we've never hunted. Figured Pennsylvania must be a pretty good location for fungi hunting and it seems that is the case.

We live in West Chester (SE PA - about 30mins from Kennett Square). Any suggestions on morel hunting grounds around here? Also, any opinions on taking our 10 month old Boston Terrier on the hunt?


----------

